# I'm a WINNER!



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Ashton had an event at my local B&M and I won the door prize. Now I need to fill it! :biggrin: Put a few stick in just so it doesn't feel neglected.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice deal


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

So what, you didnt walk away from our herf with enough cigars to fill it? I guess i didnt bring enough smokes with me:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Nice win! Enjoy filling it up.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Pickup!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Winning is good


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats on the win. That's a very nice prize you got there!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice winnings!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome pickup! Congrats!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice humidor. Enjoy it.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Gotta love that! Very nice*


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice winnnings!!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I need some nights off when events happen, I sure could use more storage space.

Looks fantastic, enjoy it!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You can never have too many humidors I always say. Congrats on the win!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

super humi!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your winnings.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats. That's a great win!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Really nice prize. Great!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice. I've got one just like it and it works great. Congrats!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very cool. Door prizes at those events are great. That's how I acquired my travel humidor.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations, that's a nice box....what's in it ain't half bad either...:dribble:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice win! have fun filling it up.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations. I couldn't win a door prize if I were 1 of only 2 in the pot. Nice pick up.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a great set up
congrats!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet win!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

nativetexan_1 said:


> Congratulations. I couldn't win a door prize if I were 1 of only 2 in the pot. Nice pick up.


i read this article about this old lady who entered a cooking contest and got second place....

thing is she was the only contestant.

:biggrin:

she said "that's ok, about 11 years ago I got third, and i was the only contestant then as well."

great lookin humi michael. see you in july.


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow Chubno, is this the event where they had you try the San Cristobal and Ashton ESG? and gave away that humi and an ashtray? if so, they had that same event here in Killeen at the Cigar Box. guess what...i won the humi, too!!!

its packed right now to be shipped to Germany. wish me luck



I LOVE THIS THING!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I went to my local ashton event and the only thing I won was the cigar I paid for.....Nice looking humi.....show us again when it's topped off


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Nice. I've got one just like it and it works great. Congrats!


I also have a couple of those, compliments of the Holts year end sale last year.
Great humidors and what a bargain for the quality they were.
I say Fill er up!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats I have a savoy and love it


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to go Mike,its good to be a winner !!!,not that i would know its what i have heard.Congrats on the prize it looks great!!Now fill it up bro


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good win! A free humi, that looks like a project in the making. How many cigar bands do you have saved up?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats!! Nice winning you dit!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

LoL same with me I go in saying im not going to buy anything and come out with something


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

great winnings! Now fill that sucker up.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet humi...Congrats on the winnings!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Always good to win things.


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet...Filler up..


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

YES YES! Major Sweet. Looks like you got some stock into it fast.



mjohnsoniii said:


> wow Chubno, is this the event where they had you try the San Cristobal and Ashton ESG? and gave away that humi and an ashtray? if so, they had that same event here in Killeen at the Cigar Box. guess what...i won the humi, too!!!
> 
> its packed right now to be shipped to Germany. wish me luck
> 
> I LOVE THIS THING!!!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes a new project! Not many bands saved. I just made a couple of things. One picture and a picture frame. I will need to start up the band saving again and get started on some more Cigar Art



tx_tuff said:


> Good win! A free humi, that looks like a project in the making. How many cigar bands do you have saved up?


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, being the old fart in the group I didn't have the strength to walk away with that many sticks. But I did walk away with one of those cookies.



deuce said:


> So what, you didnt walk away from our herf with enough cigars to fill it? I guess i didnt bring enough smokes with me:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Nice win! Enjoy filling it up.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great door prize! With your luck, mabe you should pick up a lottery ticket.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a good thought. I could get some sticks to fill it and gift a lot of sticks to the brothers in Michigan. A box of LIVE cigars to all the brothers in Michigan! Thanks for the idea.



baba said:


> Great door prize! With your luck, mabe you should pick up a lottery ticket.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Savoy makes some sweet looking boxes--very nice winnings!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude, that's sweet! I'm jealous!:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

chubno said:


> That is a good thought. I could get some sticks to fill it and gift a lot of sticks to the brothers in Michigan. A box of LIVE cigars to all the brothers in Michigan! Thanks for the idea.


Mike i like your thinking!!!:biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! Nice Humi.:dribble::biggrin::dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice win, congrats


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

must be nice !!!...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

gratz on the win, and have fun filling (and emptying) it


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great box! Congratulations for the score!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet Nice win


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

jam said:


> Sweet Nice win


Thanks
I just ordered some of the LIVE cigars for her. New humi and new cigars, it looks like a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

good looking humi


----------

